# Growing an Amazon Sword partially emersed?



## OllieNZ (18 Sep 2011)

Hi All
Im considering trying a no tech self sustaining tank like BigTom's but on a smaller scale. I was wondering is it possible to grow an Amazon Sword partially emersed? By that I mean letting the plant grow emersed and slowly raising the water level to 6-8 in above the base of the plant but making sure the leaves stay above the water.
Thanks

Ollie


----------



## Iain Sutherland (18 Sep 2011)

im sure it can be done but my emersed swords die after a month or 2....


----------



## a1Matt (18 Sep 2011)

at 6 inches any new growth will be submersed.


----------



## BigTom (19 Sep 2011)

Hi Ollie,

The trick is to buy a large/mother plant that is already in the emersed form. Mine was about 10 inches tall when I bought it (from Java Plants), so the leaves barely broke the surface of my 12" tall tank. It is now a 5 foot tall monster


----------



## OllieNZ (19 Sep 2011)

Thanks BigTom my Lfs sells them in emersed form they are usually 6-8ins tall I was going to half fill the tank and raise the water level as it grew. Just making sure it would keep sprouting emersed leaves.
Thanks
Ollie


----------



## Iain Sutherland (19 Sep 2011)

BigTom said:
			
		

> Hi Ollie,
> 
> The trick is to buy a large/mother plant that is already in the emersed form. Mine was about 10 inches tall when I bought it (from Java Plants), so the leaves barely broke the surface of my 12" tall tank. It is now a 5 foot tall monster



That sounds cool, you got any pics?


----------



## OllieNZ (20 Sep 2011)

Check out BigTom's jounal http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=14521


----------



## dw1305 (20 Sep 2011)

Hi all,
Have a look at this thread <http://forums.loaches.com/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=19431> it has some amazing emersed flowering  Amazon Swords.

cheers Darrel


----------

